# so who has cabin fever already???



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Our league starts this saturday and I cant wait. Just set up a new bow today it is hammerin X's with 2315's. Spent 5 hours at the range today and didnt want to leave. Only being able to shoot one day a week flat stinks. Work sucks :thumbs_do


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Got to shoot a nice 900 round on Saturday with temps around 75F and a light breeze. Unfortunately, my vacation is over....back to the grindstone tomorrow.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Got to shoot a nice 900 round on Saturday with temps around 75F and a light breeze. Unfortunately, my vacation is over....back to the grindstone tomorrow.....


ok quit rubbing it in.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> ok quit rubbing it in.


Just a bit more...

December 7th - 900 round
December 13-14 - NAFAC
December 21 - International round

Hopefully it won't get too cold....:teeth:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Just a bit more...
> 
> December 7th - 900 round
> December 13-14 - NAFAC
> ...


ok your a jerk lol 

just kiddin. you don't know what cold is. last week i spent 5 hours in a tree in 14 degree temps while your out shooting in 75 degree weather.ukey:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> ok your a jerk lol
> 
> just kiddin. you don't know what cold is. last week i spent 5 hours in a tree in 14 degree temps while your out shooting in 75 degree weather.ukey:


Oh, but I do....I grew up in Northeast Connecticut....It all balances out, cuz we get hurricanes!:mg:

I've got to give you a lot of props for spending that much time out there. I just cannot get myself to sit in one place for that long, especially not in that weather! I'll stick to punching holes in paper for a while unless an alligator comes out of the pond behind my house....:angel:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Oh, but I do....I grew up in Northeast Connecticut....It all balances out, cuz we get hurricanes!:mg:
> 
> I've got to give you a lot of props for spending that much time out there. I just cannot get myself to sit in one place for that long, especially not in that weather! I'll stick to punching holes in paper for a while unless an alligator comes out of the pond behind my house....:angel:



ok so maybe you know cold.

it has always been my opinion that it should be 75-80 degrees year round with the exception of november where it would drop into the 30's


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I am ready for indoors, its just to bad around here there is not place to really shoot until Jan, leagues anyway.

Just been shooting a Gander


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> I am ready for indoors, its just to bad around here there is not place to really shoot until Jan, leagues anyway.
> 
> Just been shooting a Gander


Sunday.. TPA.. indoor 300round.. 

I get my fill of outdoors in the treestand.. but it sure don't help my archery skills.. I've only let loose two arrows so far.. :lol: :wink:

Vince I agree.. one day a week ain't enough.. and work ain't helpin any.. :nono: :chortle:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

blondstar said:


> I am ready for indoors, its just to bad around here there is not place to really shoot until Jan, leagues anyway.
> 
> Just been shooting a Gander


Which Gander? Winchester......if so, your not too far from my club. We shoot saturdays at 3 and 7:30pm. Probably a bit over an hour from winchester gander.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sunday.. TPA.. indoor 300round..
> 
> I get my fill of outdoors in the treestand.. but it sure don't help my archery skills.. I've only let loose two arrows so far.. :lol: :wink:
> 
> Vince I agree.. one day a week ain't enough.. and work ain't helpin any.. :nono: :chortle:


Better than my 0 arrows :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Better than my 0 arrows :mg:


Well, one of mine was on a squirrel... :zip: :wink: :chortle: :cheers:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Which Gander? Winchester......if so, your not too far from my club. We shoot saturdays at 3 and 7:30pm. Probably a bit over an hour from winchester gander.


blondestar and i are both about 30 minutes from the winchester gander mnt. that would make an hour and a half to your club. 
i guess that is better than what i used to drive. for 2 years i drove 6 hour round trip to johnstown, pa for their 15 week indoor league. great league, great people, horrible travel lol.



sticky don't feel bad i think it's been a slow season everywhere. i've only shot 3 deer so far and i ussually have about 5 or 6 by now.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

I wan't outside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

blondstar said:


> I am ready for indoors, its just to bad around here there is not place to really shoot until Jan, leagues anyway.
> 
> Just been shooting a Gander


Hi Lisa, just wanted to let you know that Massanutten will be starting thier indoors the first Sun. in Jan. and they will also have a league night during the week also but I don't know which night yet, if you want more info let me know.
Terry


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tabarch said:


> Hi Lisa, just wanted to let you know that Massanutten will be starting thier indoors the first Sun. in Jan. and they will also have a league night during the week also but I don't know which night yet, if you want more info let me know.
> Terry


i want more info!!!! let me know


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

tabarch said:


> Hi Lisa, just wanted to let you know that Massanutten will be starting thier indoors the first Sun. in Jan. and they will also have a league night during the week also but I don't know which night yet, if you want more info let me know.
> Terry


PM sent to you Terry.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

VA Vince said:


> Which Gander? Winchester......if so, your not too far from my club. We shoot saturdays at 3 and 7:30pm. Probably a bit over an hour from winchester gander.


That would be great, let me know if you have any more openings and how to get there, or pm me with details! Thanks

Sticky going to try and make Sun, TA is also shooting. If you are going, maybe Bees will show to, Maybe the God will show?:teeth:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

tabarch said:


> Hi Lisa, just wanted to let you know that Massanutten will be starting thier indoors the first Sun. in Jan. and they will also have a league night during the week also but I don't know which night yet, if you want more info let me know.
> Terry


Hey Terry 
Yelp send me the info, the weeknights work out better, thanks Terry


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

blondstar said:


> That would be great, let me know if you have any more openings and how to get there, or pm me with details! Thanks
> 
> Sticky going to try and make Sun, TA is also shooting. If you are going, maybe Bees will show to, Maybe the God will show?:teeth:



hmm maybe i will. what time they shooting?
i'm still shooting my field set up but that don't matter to me i just shoot indoors for fun anyway.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> hmm maybe i will. what time they shooting?
> i'm still shooting my field set up but that don't matter to me i just shoot indoors for fun anyway.


Hmm... think we can get Hornet out of his nest? :noidea: :chortle:

TA is 10 and 1pm and TPA is at 10am.  

I'm gonna try to make the TPA shoot this weekend if I get back from hunting in time.. :thumb: :moose:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hmm... think we can get Hornet out of his nest? :noidea: :chortle:
> 
> TA is 10 and 1pm and TPA is at 10am.
> 
> I'm gonna try to make the TPA shoot this weekend if I get back from hunting in time.. :thumb: :moose:


i ain't even gonna talk smack about my indoor game i preffer not to eat crow if i don't got to. indoors might just be my weekness. i can shoot decent scores but by no means do i consider myself good at it my 5 spot average is 297 with a PB of 299 my vegas average is around 282 with a PB of 292. i'll save the trash talk for outdoors. 

oh i did just pick up a new hornet slayer for field.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

blondstar said:


> Hey Terry
> Yelp send me the info, the weeknights work out better, thanks Terry



Blondstar, Bowgod and Va Vince
I have requeted some info from the club sec. and will pass it on to you when I receive it. I will get you the club contacts and the address for the indoor range and send it to you.
Terry


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tabarch said:


> Blondstar, Bowgod and Va Vince
> I have requeted some info from the club sec. and will pass it on to you when I receive it. I will get you the club contacts and the address for the indoor range and send it to you.
> Terry


okie dokie


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cabin Fever*

The cold and the snow have already visited us here on the frozen tundra. We will venture outside with our skinny arrows again around May 1. Five months of misery and five months of indoor or nothing. I can see light at the
end of the tunnel though. Counting the days till we can move back home where you can shoot outside 9 months of the year. Wish we could take our friends from here back with us.
Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> The cold and the snow have already visited us here on the frozen tundra. We will venture outside with our skinny arrows again around May 1. Five months of misery and five months of indoor or nothing. I can see light at the
> end of the tunnel though. Counting the days till we can move back home where you can shoot outside 9 months of the year. Wish we could take our friends from here back with us.
> Jbird


it's indoors or nothing here but thankfully we haven't seen snow yet.
i don't mind indoors, but i have to pace myself through indoor season. when it first starts up i'm all GUNG HO and want to shoot all the time, but i get burnt out quick shooting dots at 20 yards. burnt to the point that i'd rather not even shoot. i guess i only have so many 20 yard rounds in me per year.
i'd much rather be out in the fresh air, with natural light and varying terrain.

i think we need a polar bear field league that runs from dec.- march


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Polar Bear League*

We thought about that up here too but after a while the woods build up about a 2 ft base of snow that never goes away till spring. We don't lose many arrows any more so that is not the problem it would be for the newbies
but standing in snow up to your knees would take the shine off of it pretty quick for my wife. LOL


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> We thought about that up here too but after a while the woods build up about a 2 ft base of snow that never goes away till spring. We don't lose many arrows any more so that is not the problem it would be for the newbies
> but standing in snow up to your knees would take the shine off of it pretty quick for my wife. LOL


they have 3d shoots here starting jan. 1st and those guys go out in the snow to shoot so why the heck can't we shoot field in the snow???? 
of course we don't get snow like you get snow. i used to live in a place that was like that solid 12 inches or more from the end of oct thru the end of march. it sucked


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

*Cabin Fever?*

I would say something about the perfect weather we had Sunday for our club 28 target combined shoot...but that last time I mentioned the weather out here someone got *****y about it. So...

Have a nice winter, ya'll! (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Dave T said:


> I would say something about the perfect weather we had Sunday for our club 28 target combined shoot...but that last time I mentioned the weather out here someone got *****y about it. So...
> 
> Have a nice winter, ya'll! (smiley face goes here)
> 
> Dave


lol
just rub it in.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Dave T I think you will just have to tell the wife to set a few extra places at the table cause you have asked a few archery buddies coming over to stay with ya for a few months. Just until the weather clears up.

What do you think?

Sounds like a road trip guys.


----------

